# Temp Thread:  Fadded Glory Story Hour (Please Lock down)



## Lela (May 18, 2002)

This is a temp thread devoted to Old One's Fadded Glory Story Hour.  As Old One is out of the country right now and doesn't seem to have access to a computer (or doesn't want distract himself from his lovely wife) and we have reached 200+ posts (P-Kitty is yelling at us   ), I've decided to put up this temp thread.
Don't worry, I'm not trying to steal Old One's thunder (like I ever could).  I just want to continue the discussion.

So, w/o further adu.


----------



## Lela (May 18, 2002)

Originally from Page 13 of Instalment VI.



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *And the one true evil (bureaucraziness) strikes again!  *




And you just know the next Session will be played battling that unstoppable evil.  Lew will actually get impatiant with the law and Quintus will spontaniusly decide that all the members of the buracracy (who have "rescued" Dru and "just want to get the paper work straight) are evil and will try out his new spell in the records room: _Fireball_.


----------



## Darklone (May 18, 2002)

*Fadded glory!*

Hehehe... Fat Glory? Guess Old Ones storyhour is the first with an extra fancomment thread!


----------



## Lela (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Fadded glory!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Hehehe... Fat Glory? Guess Old One's storyhour is the first with an extra fancomment thread! *




Never thought of that  .   I guess Old One is "just the bomb."

[Edit:  I can't believe I said that.]


----------



## Darklone (May 21, 2002)

*Bump*

Bumping here and waiting for the new thread!


----------



## Rel (May 22, 2002)

Forgive my shameless self promotion, but you could come check out the other "fadded glory" story hour.  I've got new content this week.  As a teaser, it will feature the biggest single combat in my campaign to date as well as giant chunky bits of history.

And (just so I'm not completely off topic) I too long for the return of Old One.


----------



## Lela (May 24, 2002)

Rel said:
			
		

> *Forgive my shameless self promotion, but you could come check out the other "fadded glory" story hour.  I've got new content this week.  As a teaser, it will feature the biggest single combat in my campaign to date as well as giant chunky bits of history.
> 
> And (just so I'm not completely off topic) I too long for the return of Old One. *




Hmmmm, a combat sequience.  Maybe I will check it out.


According to the last post I saw on the temp/test/whatever boards, Old One is just waiting for the boards to calm down so he doesn't loose anything.  Old One, we seek after your glory.  Will you not open the gates of information?

We must hope for the a quick paperwork of the new server.  How can we continue on?


----------



## Darklone (May 27, 2002)

*huhoo*

back after surgery and typing with offhand, so excuse errors due to -4 penalty (and don't tell anyone about my Ambi feat!)

Rel I come!!!


----------



## Lela (May 29, 2002)

Take a look at Old One's last post.  The good news is that it looks like we may get a new update by the weekend.  The bad is, well, not good.

Take a look.


----------



## Darklone (May 29, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *Take a look at Old One's last post.  The good news is that it looks like we may get a new update by the weekend.  The bad is, well, not good.
> 
> Take a look. *




Jo, done. Lost my second grandma 3 years ago, grandpas died decades ago. He must have been rather old.

_Darklone wants his hands back in working order!_


----------



## Old One (May 29, 2002)

*94...*

He lived an amazingly life.  A self-taught mechanic that could fix just about everything, he provided for a family of 6 during the depression and WWII era.  

Had 2/3 of his stomach removed over 70 years ago, married for 71 years.  He built most of the houses that he and my grandmother lived in (5 or 6 that I know of).

All in all, a quiet, unpretentious man of great inner strength!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (May 29, 2002)

*Re: 94...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *He lived an amazingly life.  A self-taught mechanic that could fix just about everything, he provided for a family of 6 during the depression and WWII era.
> 
> Had 2/3 of his stomach removed over 70 years ago, married for 71 years.  He built most of the houses that he and my grandmother lived in (5 or 6 that I know of).
> 
> All in all, a quiet, unpretentious man of great inner strength!*




Wow 94! My grandma was 90... 

Hmmm, proverb: extraordinary times produce extraordinary people. 

Hope your grandpa didn't suffer long. My grandma just phoned all her children to come, as everyone was there she said goodbye cause she's going to die now and then she just died. 

You're all ok?


----------



## Rel (May 29, 2002)

After Piratecat's admonishment I didn't want to clutter the other thread.  I should have thought to come here sooner to express my condolences.  Sorry for your loss, Old One.

If it's any consolation, it sounds like your grandfather was a heck of a great guy who lived a long and prosperous life.  What more can any of us really ask than that.

Take care and know that we'll all be here whether it be for emotional support or just to shoot the breeze about your Story Hour.


----------



## Lela (May 29, 2002)

*Re: 94...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All in all, a quiet, unpretentious man of great inner strength!
> 
> ~ Old One *




The best kind.  Sounds like he had a wonderful life and was a wonderful person.


----------



## Tortoise (May 30, 2002)

*Condolences and Congratulations*

Seems that life runs in cycles.

First,

Condolences to Old One on the passing of a cherished relative.

Second,

Congratulations to Corey (Quintus) on the birth of his second child.


Jim (Rowan)


----------



## Quickbeam (May 30, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss Old One.  I imagine that it is no small consolation your grandfather lived a full and fulfilling life.  Best wishes to your family.

Hopefully he fit into the category described by this old Irish proverb:
May you live as long as you want,
and never want as long as you live.


----------



## Lela (May 31, 2002)

Well, Old One has found time to start a New Thread.  It comes complete with a Campaign Synopsis. 

Of course, being the RBST that he is, we have no update as of yet.  He says we should have one by midnight tonight.  We do have a thread!  So, consider this one closed.   

See ya there!


----------

